# Bleeding again



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

HI 
i am on day 15 of my cycle and started to bleed again i have been suffering from very painful breasts for about 4 weeks now which i have posted about now started to bleed again only bled for one day on last cycle any adeas going to doc,s on monday
                        aggy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may be worthwhile doing hpt as sometimes women can have just a short bleed but be pregnant and then have abit more bleeding. It's a faint hope but worth ruling out.

Ruth


----------

